# Button Willow 02/05



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

So, who's going? :dunno: :bigpimp: 

Other than me that is. :angel:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Stuka said:


> So, who's going? :dunno: :bigpimp:
> 
> Other than me that is. :angel:


Who's doing it?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Who's doing it?


Not the LA chapter, don't worry. :thumbup: :bigpimp:

San Diego. :thumbup:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

San Diego is doing it early this year. Should be some nice weather in February. Not 95+ like in April. I guess I'm going. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Stuka said:


> So, who's going? :dunno: :bigpimp:
> 
> Other than me that is. :angel:


If there is one then, I'm in. I think that the website for San Deigo BMW CCA says it's actually Feb. 12-13.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> San Diego is doing it early this year. Should be some nice weather in February. Not 95+ like in April. I guess I'm going. :thumbup:


 I'll be there. We'll have really cold weather in February, actually, and lots of fog! Oh, and the infields could be wet, so agricultural excursions will be very dangerous - especially if going sideways.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> If there is one then, I'm in. I think that the website for San Deigo BMW CCA says it's actually Feb. 12-13.


I think Stuka's 02/05 reference meant Feb of 2005 and not Feb 5, 2005.


----------



## Slowin_Fastout (Aug 2, 2004)

Do you have any idea how F**KIN' COLD it is in Buttonwillow in February?

Time to invest in a head sock Stuka.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Slowin_Fastout said:


> Do you have any idea how F**KIN' COLD it is in Buttonwillow in February?
> 
> Time to invest in a head sock Stuka.


 Some people might actually wish for the 100 degree weather once they get there. I've been to BW in February before and it feels like Laguna Seca or Sears Point in the winter - plus the lovely cow manure smell!


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Some people might actually wish for the 100 degree weather once they get there. I've been to BW in February before and it feels like Laguna Seca or Sears Point in the winter - plus the lovely cow manure smell!


Not another Laguna Seca subfreezing temps.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> I think Stuka's 02/05 reference meant Feb of 2005 and not Feb 5, 2005.


my bad... :slap:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Not another Laguna Seca subfreezing temps.


Let's just hope Mother Nature cooperates with us.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Slowin_Fastout said:


> Do you have any idea how F**KIN' COLD it is in Buttonwillow in February?
> 
> Time to invest in a head sock Stuka.


Good HP weather! :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Some people might actually wish for the 100 degree weather once they get there. I've been to BW in February before and it feels like Laguna Seca or Sears Point in the winter - plus the lovely cow manure smell!


Oh great.... wunderbar.... : puke:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Good HP weather! :thumbup:


Would the cow manure smell particles in the air help boost HP too?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

*It's official*

http://www.sdbmwcca.com/docs/bw-2005.html :banana:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> http://www.sdbmwcca.com/docs/bw-2005.html :banana:


App downloaded, printed, filled out, and will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm confirmed! :drive:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Confirmed. :drive: :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Time to make other arrangements!  :angel:


Hey! :madrazz:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Hey! :madrazz:


 What? :dunno:

:neener: :angel:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Hey! :madrazz:


Sorry, Doe, to light the verbal fire under your butt...err.. rather maybe we shouldn't be lighting anything where flammable fumes may be expunged!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Sorry, Doe, to light the verbal fire under your butt...err.. rather maybe we shouldn't be lighting anything where flammable fumes may be expunged!


:rofl:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Any last words of advice for driving Buttonwillow at this time of year? things to pack/bring? agricultural excursions into the wet Buttonwillow dirt? etc.

Here's the weatherforecast:
http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/tenday.html?locid=93206


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

liuk3 said:


> Any last words of advice for driving Buttonwillow at this time of year? things to pack/bring? agricultural excursions into the wet Buttonwillow dirt? etc.


Best thing to do with the offroad excursions is to avoid them.  If you drive within your limits, you'll have no need to worry about that. Okay, fine... we all know these things happen, and the general rule of thumb at any track is to go off straight, and that's especially important at Buttonwillow when the soil is wet. Even when it's dry it can be ugly, but this dirt is basically clay when it's damp, and WILL change the rotational direction of your car if you try turning out there.

This isn't to say you need to be paranoid, of course. Your instructor will go over all the areas of the track with you and if you have questions or concerns, always ask.

What to bring? The GGC site has a nice list in their sample packet available here:
http://www.ggcbmwcca.org/index.php?...user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=16&MMN_position=8:8

Hope that helps!


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Any last words of advice for driving Buttonwillow at this time of year? things to pack/bring? agricultural excursions into the wet Buttonwillow dirt? etc.


Study the track guide of course... a few of the turns sound a little intimidating at speed. Any comparison comments on how tough it is vs. Infineon or Thunderhill for us BW virgins?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

There are a few technical areas of the track. "Cotton Corners" as it's called is one such area and tends to get greasy if the temps get close to the triple digits. Even though the forecast doesn't show temps that high, it can still get tricky. 

'Magic Mountain' is the big elevation change (like 20ft maybe?) and seems undaunting until you screw up the entry which can lead to disasterous exits. Take your time to learn the track and you'll love it. It's one of my favorite tracks even though the surroundings seem barren.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

cchan said:


> Any comparison comments on how tough it is vs. Infineon or Thunderhill for us BW virgins?


The only real wall is along the front straight, so most people find it far less intimidating than some other tracks. Plenty of run off room if things get out of shape. In either direction, both ends of the front straight would be the most problematic turns for most students. They just don't seem to be as simple as they look on a map. 

Aside from being in the middle of nowhere (but having great BBQ in town), it's probably one of my favorite tracks. It's got a little bit of everything. Some elevation changes, decreasing and increasing radius turns, a sweeper. Rythm sections and fast sections. Not much of a view, but I think it's one of the best learning tracks in CA. Great visibility and you could go several weekends in a row and NOT drive the same track because of the various configurations and directions available.

Good stuff! Bring on the cow patties and toxic waste!!!


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

liuk3 said:


> Any last words of advice for driving Buttonwillow at this time of year? things to pack/bring? agricultural excursions into the wet Buttonwillow dirt? etc.
> 
> Here's the weatherforecast:
> http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/tenday.html?locid=93206


It doesn't look pretty out there now or looking at the forecast. Any last minute tips for driving in the rain (other than Stuka's advice to me about driving real fast so the rain doesn't get into your car)? I guess they won't let us drive with the windows up? Are you guys gonna do anything to reduce the impact of the rain on your interior while you are driving?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> It doesn't look pretty out there now or looking at the forecast. Any last minute tips for driving in the rain (other than Stuka's advice to me about driving real fast so the rain doesn't get into your car)? I guess they won't let us drive with the windows up? Are you guys gonna do anything to reduce the impact of the rain on your interior while you are driving?


I ended up being lazy at Laguna Seca and didn't do anything and it wasn't all that bad. Seat and doors got wet but not too big a deal, our clothes soaked it all up... 

While driving it wasn't too bad. But it really depends on how much wind and spray there is from the guy in front. Just keep good distance between cars and I think you'll be fine.

Oh... wet traction on track.... be VERY smooth on throttle, braking and steering inputs and slow down a LOT. (Unless you WANT to go sideways)

Generally they won't let you drive with the windows up. If it gets really bad they might let you have them partially up or something... but it depends on them.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> I ended up being lazy at Laguna Seca and didn't do anything and it wasn't all that bad. Seat and doors got wet but not too big a deal, our clothes soaked it all up...


So it sounds like we are getting wet. What would you do if anything though to keep the rain off?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

looking at weather.com hourly it calls for showers saturday morning then clearing off the rest of the day and no rain on sunday. 

Little rain is a good learning tool for my wifes first time on the track  Doubt she willing take off DCS though.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

BW is a blast when it's raining! After doing the racing school and several practice sprint races in the rain at BW, very little scares me. :yikes:

Just watch for too much speed through the turns, your have to get your braking done or your off track faster than you can say 'off track'.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SergioK said:


> BW is a blast when it's raining! After doing the racing school and several practice sprint races in the rain at BW, very little scares me. :yikes:
> 
> Just watch for too much speed through the turns, your have to get your braking done or your off track faster than you can say 'off track'.


Brakes? Who needs brakes? :dunno: :bigpimp:

Don't they just slow you down? :yikes:

I wonder who's going to be my victim this weekend? :angel:

But hey, at least the 325is don't gots no wussy DSC. :flipoff:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Tell me you got new tires with gobs of rubber on the 325is???


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SergioK said:


> Tell me you got new tires with gobs of rubber on the 325is???


I think that he is having imad put 'em on as we speak.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> I think that he is having imad put 'em on as we speak.


 :thumbup: Good, now he can't use "DSC was on" as an excuse for driving slow.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SergioK said:


> :thumbup: Good, now he can't use "DSC was on" as an excuse for driving slow.


DSC is for wussies. :flipoff:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Lee,
Just want to say thanks for the instruction last Sunday. Learned a lot and got much better. 

So I was wondering how you feel about my skills. Am I ready to move up to B? I feel like I'm almost there but maybe not fast enough to keep up with the B group. I just want to know if I am selling myself short on my skills. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Some pics of Ken:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Ralph Warren:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Mdk330i said:


> Some pics of Ken:


Mdk330i, thanks for posting the pics. One of these days I need to buy a camera. I always wanted to see what my car looked like on the track. Thanks.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Mdk330i, thanks for posting the pics. One of these days I need to buy a camera. I always wanted to see what my car looked like on the track. Thanks.


Doeboy took the pics. I wish I had my camera when the shift knob came off. That was a funny site to see.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Mdk330i said:


> Doeboy took the pics. I wish I had my camera when the shift knob came off. That was a funny site to see.


I had an awesome time this past weekend! There were so many things that absolutely cracked me up. Unfortunately, one of those things is me surfing the net right now to learn about sunglasses after comparing my $7 Venice Beach specials to your professionally selected polarized sunglasses this weekend. At least we know that Raffi can always quit his day job and become a successful L.A. taxi driver after giving rides in my car. "Load 'em up!"


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> At least we know that Raffi can always quit his day job and become a successful L.A. taxi driver after giving rides in my car. "Load 'em up!"


Paint yer car yellow and put a checkered stripe over the door moldings. That'd be a crackup.

Or you could get graphics that say "BMW Ring Taxi" and stick'em on your doors 

I could've sworn I saw a car with BMW Fahrer Training graphics on it at a track one day.... can't remember where it was.... Sears Point maybe? :dunno:


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

Mdk330i said:


> So I was wondering how you feel about my skills. Am I ready to move up to B? I feel like I'm almost there but maybe not fast enough to keep up with the B group. I just want to know if I am selling myself short on my skills.


DFL, my man. I kid, I kid.

I thought you were driving very well. Your line was solid and consistent, and I think you can start carrying more speed. You just have to work up to it. You also had good awareness of other cars on the track. I think you would be just fine in B.

So yeah, I think you might be selling yourself a little short. 

Glad I could help,

Lee


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> "BMW Ring Taxi"


Or in this case, BMW Butt Taxi?

:angel:

Lee


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I could've sworn I saw a car with BMW Fahrer Training graphics on it at a track one day.... can't remember where it was.... Sears Point maybe? :dunno:


 One of the instructors, whose name escapes me right now, has a red E46 he uses in his driving school. It comes with two sets of brake and gas pedals!

Come to think of it, he was Ken's instructor the first or second day at PIR in October.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Lee said:


> DFL, my man. I kid, I kid.


Hey! I thought I was the title holder for DFL? :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> One of the instructors, whose name escapes me right now, has a red E46 he uses in his driving school. It comes with two sets of brake and gas pedals!
> 
> Come to think of it, he was Ken's instructor the first or second day at PIR in October.


I know that car... but that's not the one I was refering to. There was another one that was silver or white with the black lettering and red curved and dotted line graphics the Fahrer Training cars have.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

I took some pictures too, and I will post them when I have time.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I know that car... but that's not the one I was refering to. There was another one that was silver or white with the black lettering and red curved and dotted line graphics the Fahrer Training cars have.


 :dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> One of the instructors, whose name escapes me right now, has a red E46 he uses in his driving school. It comes with two sets of brake and gas pedals!
> 
> Come to think of it, he was Ken's instructor the first or second day at PIR in October.


Erwin. He's from San Diego. He's also a certified DMV instructor thus uses that car for training.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I know that car... but that's not the one I was refering to. There was another one that was silver or white with the black lettering and red curved and dotted line graphics the Fahrer Training cars have.


IIRC, it's from the AZ Mafia. I think it was Wenny's 5er wagon.


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

Stuka said:


> Hey! I thought I was the title holder for DFL? :dunno: :bigpimp:


Naw--that's just at LA Chapter events. And we all know what you think . . . hmmm, this is all starting to make sense.



Lee


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Ralph Warren:


I wanted to get a ride in that thing,  what my wagon wants to be when it grows up 

I heard he went off with 4 people in it on one of the last runs 

nice meeting you guys :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> I wanted to get a ride in that thing,  what my wagon wants to be when it grows up
> 
> I heard he went off with 4 people in it on one of the last runs
> 
> nice meeting you guys :thumbup:


 I wanted to catch a ride as well, but never got the chance.

I know he went out with at least 3, if not 4, folks during the last C or D session.


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> I wanted to get a ride in that thing,  what my wagon wants to be when it grows up


Granted, I didn't ride in that thing. But I rode in a bunch of M3s (e46 and 36), M5s, E30 M3s, Mini Cooper Works, Porsches, including turbos, and what have you... By far, the most memorable ride was in an old 2002 with 750K miles on it. Brian Moon was the pilot. Holly molly!!! If I am jelous of anything, it's of these type of skills.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Liuk3*

Liuk3 in his Dinan 5. Dude, what's up with the line in the 4th picture? :angel:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Liuk3 -2*

The rest of Liuk3's pics


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Doeboy*

The second pic is doeboy at Laguna in the A group!


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Misc Pics*

Some other misc pics. 1) My car being driven by Raffi with my fiance in it; 2) "Lake Talladega" at turn 7; 3) Cars coming into the pits; 4) E46 M3 race car; . Sorry Jeff_DML, didn't know your car number so I didn't catch any pics for you. Maybe next time!


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Laguna Seca*

Some random pics from Laguna Seca on 2/7. It was pouring most of the time so I didn't take a lot of pics.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

operknockity said:


> I did not mean to imply anything in particular other than working outside the office ---> homework.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Galun said:


> Sorry Jeff_DML, didn't know your car number so I didn't catch any pics for you. Maybe next time!


caught me on this one 










where did you take most of those pics froms?


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> where did you take most of those pics froms?


At the flag station in turn 7 on the first day, when I was working corners.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Galun said:


> and one of B&M Steve (I think)


Yup!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice pics Galun!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Galun said:


> Stuka - first picture is liuk3 pointing at the rubber that Stuka laid down in the paddock area.


Galun,
Thanks for all the cool pics. I really appreciate it. This thread has given me more pics of my car than I currently had in my possession by a factor of around 7! Thanks! :thumbup:

Stuka peelin' out in his E30 325 was a sight. I didn't think that those cars could generate enough torque to do so, but leave it up to him to figure out a way to do it. Of course, I don't think that his ES100s or clutch are gonna last him! :rofl:

See you in a couple of weeks at Sear's Pt.!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Galun said:


> Liuk3 in his Dinan 5. Dude, what's up with the line in the 4th picture? :angel:


Yeah, uh, I was actually trying a new line... I think it's generally known as the WRONG one.  :flipoff: :rofl: 
What turn was that, 'cause I was waaaaaaaaaaay off! :tsk: :banghead: :flush:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> What turn was that, 'cause I was waaaaaaaaaaay off!


 It looks like the left-hander before Magic Mountain.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> It looks like the left-hander before Magic Mountain.


Is that turn 8 coming out of Taledega? Is that an important apex to hit? I do know that I would not necessarily always hit it because I thought that it was more important to just gradually come back and get set up in line before going over Magic Mountain (same as Lost Hills?) after carrying all that speed in turn 7? Sounds like it would be better for me to hit it though at speed.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Is that turn 8 coming out of Taledega? Is that an important apex to hit? I do know that I would not necessarily always hit it because I thought that it was more important to just gradually come back and get set up in line before going over Magic Mountain (same as Lost Hills?) after carrying all that speed in turn 7? Sounds like it would be better for me to hit it though at speed.


Yes I believe that's 8...

I always aim to hit that apex. But you are right that you need to set the arc for that turn and let the car naturally arc back to drivers left before magic mtn. As you get faster I think you'll find that you really need to hit that. If you miss that apex you'll find yourself trying to wrench the car back to drivers left before climbing the hill which isn't what you want to be doing. Just my two cents...


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Yes I believe that's 8...
> 
> I always aim to hit that apex. But you are right that you need to set the arc for that turn and let the car naturally arc back to drivers left before magic mtn. As you get faster I think you'll find that you really need to hit that. If you miss that apex you'll find yourself trying to wrench the car back to drivers left before climbing the hill which isn't what you want to be doing. Just my two cents...


Yeah, I definitely found myself wrenching the car back too quickly to track left when I really didn't need to because I had a lot of room before the turn-in over the hill. But with the speed that you more advanced drivers carry, I will probably find I don't have as much room for error.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Great pics G. I can't believe that is already been a week since we were all there. Seems like it was yesterday.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Is that an important apex to hit? I do know that I would not necessarily always hit it because I thought that it was more important to just gradually come back and get set up in line before going over Magic Mountain (same as Lost Hills?) after carrying all that speed in turn 7? Sounds like it would be better for me to hit it though at speed.


 :slap: :spank: Of course it's important, that's why there's an apex cone there!  Did I miss that apex even once while driving your car (aka BW taxi)? :bigpimp:

:angel:


----------



## Reed (Jun 14, 2002)

Galun said:


> Liuk3 in his Dinan 5. Dude, what's up with the line in the 4th picture? :angel:


Hey! There's me in post 141 and again in post 145 at Laguna. I've got the Bronzit e30. Funny, I was just browsing around and haven't been on this board in a while.

I'm hitting Buttonwillow again this Saturday with SpeedVentures - anyone else going?


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Reed said:


> Hey! There's me in post 141 and again in post 145 at Laguna. I've got the Bronzit e30. Funny, I was just browsing around and haven't been on this board in a while.
> 
> I'm hitting Buttonwillow again this Saturday with SpeedVentures - anyone else going?


Not me. Man, talk about a track junkie! You were there at Buttonwillow just two weeks ago and you are going again!


----------

